# New Build



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello, 

I am going to be doing a build on the 30x30x45 (12x12x18) Exo Terra,

So far purchased;

Zoo Med Excavator Clay Bulk Box 11Kg XR-25 
Exo Terra Forest Branch Small 
Zoo Med Forest Furniture Pack FF-17 
Exo Terra Compact Single Canopy 30cm 
Lucky Reptile Hydro Drain 10L HD-10 
Exo Terra Plantation Soil Substrate 8.8L 
Exo Terra Nightglow 15W
Heat Matt
Habistat 100w
Exo Terra 30x30x45

Here is a picture of the Exo Terra next to the locust breeding Exo Terra.










I may end up selling the Exo Terra or may end up putting something in.

Ideas and links to features would be great.

Regards,


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

OK so items are coming monday and I am starting to piece together some ideas.


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok so the kit has arrived and this will be a first test for the Excavator Clay.

I have gone for a couple of burrows using the ballons and also a cork background. 

Here are pictures of the kit.

















Also got the following for my Panther Gecko.










So the idea was to have the reptile carpet at the bottom. Then to have a burrow at the front of the tank and one at the back.

I can follow up with a few hides on the ground.

I have added some branches in the centre to give a nice feel and will also be adding some more to the sides once the clay has set.


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok so these are the pictures as it is drying


















Plant pots are to hold it against background


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok so this is still drying ha!, I have not really used any lights to help dry after the first 3 days of that showed no help.

Warning give at least 2 weeks to dry fully.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Will the reptile be able to dig in that stuff once it's dry? If not it kinda looks like a waste of space... sorry.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Moony14 said:


> Will the reptile be able to dig in that stuff once it's dry? If not it kinda looks like a waste of space... sorry.


I believe thats what the balloon is for, to give a burrow built in.


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

my_shed said:


> I believe thats what the balloon is for, to give a burrow built in.



Correct, 


I have ended up putting two leopard geckos in here.

Pictures to follow soon once they are uploaded.


----------

